

Where to download text corpus related to fields of academics? - abhishek756

I want to create a model which classifies the new text content into one of the above fields like finance, programming, design, analytics etc. I want to train my model and for that I need enough data set. Can you please link me to a site, where I can get the data?
======
anigbrowl
Try here. His wikipedia corpus fits your requirements very closely and his
google Books tools is considerably more useful tahn Google's I don't have time
or sufficient motivation to check out the other options, but Professor Davies
makes me wish I had time to devote to computational linguistics.

[http://davies-linguistics.byu.edu/personal/](http://davies-
linguistics.byu.edu/personal/)

~~~
abhishek756
Thanks a lot @anigbrowl. But there is no way it seems, that I can download
those corpus on my local machine to feed it to my classifier. Should I crawl
the resulting corpus or would you suggest some other route? TIA.

~~~
anigbrowl
:-| I think you can try harder to figure out the many different resources on
that page, including multiple downloadable full-text corpii at affordable
prices.

~~~
abhishek756
Thanks a ton for your kind reply @anigbrowl. :)

